# Judging yardage



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

i need help judging yardage 
can anyone help me ?


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

What works for me the best during 3d is breaking down a shot into incraments. Ex. 30 yd shot break it down into simple 10 yd intervals.


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

i look for objects in front of the target or beside it. and try to judge them and then it makes it easier for me to judge the target.


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

i sometimes take a walk down my street with my rangefinder and pick an object, guess its yardage, and then check it with a rangefinder, it seems to help me guess yardage in th woods.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

What helps me is just when your walking down the street, or something, grab your range finder (just like you said deerburner:wink and guess a objects range, and then check it with your range finder. After a while, you will should start to get better at judging distance


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Just set up your own shooting range and shoot alot. I shoot barebow with an aiming reference (a sort of point of aim) and judge yardage on each shot. By the time I drawn an arrow over my shoulder, put it on the bow and bring the bow to full draw, I know within 5 or so yards how far it is away out to about 40 yards. Just make note, when you're practicing, how large the target appears from where you're standing, the lay of the ground (how much physical distance), and judge targets based upon that. It serves me very well.

Of course, you can shoot a longbow much faster than you can a compound, so if your first arrow lands in the dirt or over the animals back, you can quickly readjust your point of aim on the second arrow. I doubt you could do that with a compound, so a range finder might be the way to go.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

completely right kegan. With a compound, you let your pin float around your target and SLOWLY pull back. I was once told that the bow should almost surprise you when it goes off. So like kegan said, a longbow is probably a lot faster to shoot!


----------



## turkyturd13 (Jul 19, 2007)

tru-force ss said:


> i need help judging yardage
> can anyone help me ?


get a range finder and practice practice then practice some more. all of the above tips are great,but you need to keep in mind,that guessing distances from the street,and guessing distance in the woods are totally diff things. the differences in terrain can play tricks on your eyes,so go experiment with it.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh yeah, and try stump shooting. Stump shooting, or roving, is the age old practice of walking thorugh the woods, picking out targets and slinging arrows at them. Not alot of compounders seem to do this, but most of us traditional guys get a great enjoyment from it. It's alot of fun and yes, it does help a geat deal in preperation for hunting season.


----------



## turkyturd13 (Jul 19, 2007)

if your gonna do that,be sure to use a judo tip,or something similar to it.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

yes definitely get a some judo points or something


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

if it's during a tournament, guess how far it is from the closest stake, which is usually 30 max. so then judge based on that information and then judge how far it is from where your standing to that stake. if you do shot at the close stakes then findsomething that looks 20 yards away and play off of that. after you find something thats 20, find something that's 30. if its still farther find something that's 40 then make your final guess.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

turkyturd13 said:


> get a range finder and practice practice then practice some more. all of the above tips are great,but you need to keep in mind,that guessing distances from the street,and guessing distance in the woods are totally diff things. the differences in terrain can play tricks on your eyes,so go experiment with it.


yes do this too! i do that all the time. but better yet write down your guesses and the real distance so when you get home you can see how you did and later you can see improvement.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Also a fast arrow speed helps some.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

wen ur walkin around town or something just judge the yardegaes of trees and cars.


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

It just takes practice like anything else :wink:


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

the best way i have learned is to just get out into the field and hunt small game, like prairie dogs, i can accurately guess the range to within 2-3 yards after a summers worth of shooting them. you also get to know your bow alot better and shooting from a ton of different positions will help you when it really counts. the pressure of making the shot also helps me with buck fever and target panic.


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

Mathewsju said:


> What works for me the best during 3d is breaking down a shot into incraments. Ex. 30 yd shot break it down into simple 10 yd intervals.


as mathews said what i do count out ten yards and count out another ten and then another


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

toyatacoma said:


> as mathews said what i do count out ten yards and count out another ten and then another


same here.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

tru-force ss said:


> i need help judging yardage
> can anyone help me ?


go out and set up a 3D target at 20 or 30 yards depending on how far away u usually shoot. and then just look at that target getting it into ur head that that is 20 or 30 yards. and then when u go out and shoot at other targets try and place that target in ur mind of where it should go. and then however far behind the real target is should be rather short such as 5 or 6 yards. if u do this and practice with it it should work. it does for me. also go out w/ your range finder and just pick objects guess and then find the real distance. hope this helps


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

all are good tips, i would like to throw in NEVER judge an animals distance by body size! Always take a look at the ground in between you and the deer or w/e game you are after. I personally do the 10 yard method myself too


----------

